# Tunnel a Flemish giant can fit in?



## flemish giant (Mar 4, 2014)

I need help finding some kind of tunnel my Flemish giant can fit into. My other two rabbits have this purple plastics tunnels but Harper can't fit in that. So what is something I can use as a tunnel for her?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe one of those cardboard, concrete form tubes sold at Home Depot? I know that some people here use them, but I'm not sure what diameters they come in. Otherwise, long square boxes have always worked well as tunnels for Bandit


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 4, 2014)

Dog tunnels work as well for rabbits that size. A lot of pet stores have them.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

We have one of the concrete form tubes for our smaller buns. We got an eight inch which is more than big enough for them but hubby says that had larger 12", 16", 18". A larger size would work for a flemmie as we have a Flemish buck as well. The forms are inexpensive, I believe no more than $6. You can find them at larger home improvement stores.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 4, 2014)

flemish giant said:


> I need help finding some kind of tunnel my Flemish giant can fit into.



From some of the Flemish Giants I've seen, maybe the Holland Tunnel under the Hudson River would do, or the Channel Tunnel between England and France?


----------



## PaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I have tried making my own from long rectangular boxes but having to remove the tape makes it so they don't hold up when a bun wants to jump onto them. One thing that did work was using a larger square box and cutting a hole in one side. I then could place the end of the long rectangular box inside the hole. It held up this way plus he had a tunnel as well as a box to play in.

I also since have started using just a little glue from a hot glue gun to hold a box together. I figure at least this way if any would ingest some of the glue it is a very tiny amount and much better than eating tape. So far that has worked well. I place the glue inside flaps so it's not out where they come across it either like tape is.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 4, 2014)

I have two of the concrete form tubes and they've held up well and the bunnies love them. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/SAKRETE-8-in-x-48-in-Concrete-Form-Tube-65470075/100321209 (although I think mine is a different brand). I have 8 inch diameter but they definitely come in different sizes.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll check out the concrete tubes thank y'all!


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 4, 2014)

PaGal said:


> I have tried making my own from long rectangular boxes but having to remove the tape makes it so they don't hold up when a bun wants to jump onto them.



Try using the gummed paper packaging tape which requires moistening instead of plastic tape. It's just paper, the same as the box, and the glue is nontoxic (you're expected to be able to lick the tape, after all).


----------



## FreezeNkody (Mar 4, 2014)

I buy cat tunnels, and my flemmie loves it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2014)

We use a lot of bags and boxes--cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

MikeScone...thank you, I'll have to look for some. Not something we normally use so never thought of it. I'm sure the buns will appreciate it as well.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 4, 2014)

MikeScone said:


> From some of the Flemish Giants I've seen, maybe the Holland Tunnel under the Hudson River would do, or the Channel Tunnel between England and France?



LOL!!! Judging by the size Stewie our Flemmy baby is at only 3 months (bigger than both of my previous buns...mini lops) I would say you are indeed correct!!


----------

